

Some more tidbits from ex-Codemasters employees - unconed
http://jheriko-rtw.blogspot.com/

======
jheriko
Nice to see this has gone big enough that I don't have to submit my own story.
:)

Thanks again for all the support. Hacker News was responsible for about 30% of
traffic I received on Friday, eclipsing the contributions from the various
games news sites.

